# Penny Dreadful (2014)



## Victoria Silverwolf (May 10, 2014)

I happened to hear a glowing review of the new Showtime series _Penny Dreadful_ on the radio today, so I did a bit of computer research. It turns out that I could watch the first episode for free. Here's a link. (I don't know how long this will be available.)

Penny Dreadful | TV Series Official Site - Showtime

Look for the link that says "Watch the Series Premiere Now" and click on it. You'll be asked to enter your birthday; this series contains a great deal of material inappropriate for children. Bedsides a lot of graphic violence and gore, there's also a sex scene which I found gratuitous.

I was impressed by the production values and much of the acting. Mixing together elements from late 19th century horror fiction isn't the most original idea in the world by now, but at least this series takes them seriously.

**********MINOR SPOILERS AHEAD**********

Although it's clear from the start that themes from _Dracula_ and _Frankenstein_ form the heart of the complex story -- and it seems that Dorian Gray is going to show up in later episodes -- I thought these names would not actually be used for any of the characters. However, at the very end, the young anatomist says to the corpse he has newly revived "My name is Victor Frankenstein." I thought this was a mistake on the part of the makers of this film for several reasons, not the least of which is that Frankenstein properly belongs to the early part of the century, unlike everything else in this series.

************END SPOILERS**********************

I don't have any kind of television service at home, let alone a premium station like Showtime -- our television serves only to play DVD's -- so I probably won't see another episode. I was interested enough in the premiere episode, however, to wonder if anyone had any thoughts.


----------



## dask (May 10, 2014)

The commercial ignited my interested but I don't get Showtime. Will probably pick up the box set when it's released.


----------



## Droflet (May 15, 2014)

Just seen the first episode. This makes Dracula look like Kindergarten Cop. Early days but this could (I hope, I hope, I hope) be a classic in the making.


----------



## The Bluestocking (May 16, 2014)

I've just finished watching the first episode. It looks promising, especially Eva Green's character. Let's see if it lives up to its promise.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (May 16, 2014)

They've nicked my book title - I had my second Cece story all worked out round the title lol

It looks good but I don't know if I'll ever get chance to see it.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jun 7, 2014)

This series is getting better with each episode (although Josh Hartnett's character really irritates me).

Eva Green is excellent and Reeve Carney is inspired casting as Dorian Gray, IMHO (though Ben Barnes might have been better):


----------



## Null_Zone (Jun 7, 2014)

So far it is pretty good, but they seem to be introducing an awful lot every episode. So I am worried it will quickly develop into a complete mess


----------



## svalbard (Jun 8, 2014)

Null_Zone said:


> So far it is pretty good, but they seem to be introducing an awful lot every episode. So I am worried it will quickly develop into a complete mess



And in the next episode Van Helping is introduced. It looks like S1 is going be a set up for the next season. Excellent show.


----------



## wam (Jun 17, 2014)

AnyaKimlin said:


> They've nicked my book title - I had my second Cece story all worked out round the title lol
> 
> It looks good but I don't know if I'll ever get chance to see it.



Don't know if you're the only one to use the name. This guy has a whole series Penny Dreadful, Perky-Goth Extraordinaire . Then again that could be the source for the show.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Aug 11, 2014)

I am really confused by the praise this series has been given.

The acting is wonderful, the sets and milieu are realised so well, but it is just a drudge. Such a slog and some incredibly overindulgent lingering shots and fade outs. 

Anyone who knows me will think I've been bodysnatched for saying this but, there is never a hint of optimism; just nihilistic existential bleakness. I didn't really see the point of Dorian Grey as a pertinent character and wonder if he will have a meatier role in S2.

Stand out for me are Billie Piper as Brona and Kinnear's first monster, but of course Eva and Tim are doing a fine old job. Also I hope there'll be more of Helen McCrory in S2, as well.

I didn't hate it, but I can't say I enjoyed it, just that I found it a real slog to get through. 

pH


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Aug 11, 2014)

wam said:


> Don't know if you're the only one to use the name. This guy has a whole series Penny Dreadful, Perky-Goth Extraordinaire . Then again that could be the source for the show.



Penny Dreadfuls were the Victorian version of the Supermarket novel.  My Great-Aunt's attic had a box of them which i think belonged to my Great-Grandmother.  They were often quite racy, filled with horror and for the time had some pretty fantastic female main characters.

Ruth the Betrayer was one of my favourites but there were one or two others with lady detectives.  They are probably why I love Alannah Knight's Rose McQuinn stories and the Australian TV show Miss Fisher Mysteries.  Certainly they are part of the inspiration for my Edwardian Murder Mysteries.   



Phyrebrat said:


> I am really confused by the praise this series has been given.



I've been disappointed as well.  I've stuck with it in between rewatching episodes of MASH.  It is very much my usual thing but I've found myself bored with it and with so many in the ensemble cast I am not finding myself invested in the characters as I should be.

Yet "Twelve Angry Men" is my favourite movie but they are all there in the same room the entire time.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Aug 12, 2014)

AnyaKimlin said:


> I've been disappointed as well.  I've stuck with it in between rewatching episodes of MASH.  It is very much my usual thing but I've found myself bored with it and with so many in the ensemble cast I am not finding myself invested in the characters as I should be.
> 
> Yet "Twelve Angry Men" is my favourite movie but they are all there in the same room the entire time.



That's pretty much exactly how I feel. I don't like any of the characters, really, apart from the monster, Brona and Viktor. I don't _mind_ Josh (altho his just-add-water-for-instant-homo act was very unrealistic and tacked-on  ) but I really don't like Vanessa Ives, and couldn't care less about Mina.

But, I still watched it all the way through....

love the comparison of MASH with PD 

pH


----------

